
My Tough Love for C++ - etrevino
https://medium.com/@hazemu/my-tough-love-for-c-e2c703684e28#.k064h2int
======
frozenport
I think the author forgets how bad other programming languages can be. I
wanted to make my life easier and tried to write a specialized image
processing framework in Python. It currently runs 2 to 3 times slower than my
naive C++ owing to deep copies everywhere, for example in multiprocessing's
queue. I will probably need to rewrite it in C++. There is a large category of
things that are easy to do in C++ but hard to do in other languages.

------
kazinator
First time I heard the term "most vexing parse". However, I know what it is
and created a patch in g++ to provide a warning for it, back in 2008:

[https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=36587](https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=36587)

(Apparently they ignored it because evidently "enhancement" items in the gcc
Bugzilla are not how you submit patches).

